# Working or Looking for work in Perth?



## job.capital (Feb 9, 2011)

All,

My company provides services to Working Holiday Makers, 457 Visa Holders and Aust Citizens looking for work. We also provide Visa and Migration advice.

Happy to answer any questions you may have on employment in Perth, tax, living away from home allowances etc.

C


----------



## bluewinter (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi job.capital,

I was wondering if your company could assist someone who is not yet there in Australia. I was hoping to get a PR visa or atleast a work visa but I have no job offer or employer from Australia. I am willing to shoulder my airfare...

I hope you could help.


----------



## Flole (Feb 14, 2011)

job.capital said:


> All,
> 
> My company provides services to Working Holiday Makers, 457 Visa Holders and Aust Citizens looking for work. We also provide Visa and Migration advice.
> 
> ...


Hey there,

Im getting over to perth in about 5 or 6 month, it's gonna be on
my second whv. After being consulted by my immi agent we decided
That i should go on my 2nd whv seeking

Im 25, german, got 3 years work experience as IT professional,
and 365 days finding the employment...

Let's get in touch ?!

Greetings... Flo


----------



## martin101 (Feb 15, 2011)

job.capital said:


> All,
> 
> My company provides services to Working Holiday Makers, 457 Visa Holders and Aust Citizens looking for work. We also provide Visa and Migration advice.
> 
> ...


Hello, I'm looking to move to Australia, Perth as soon as I find work. Do you help customers find employment?


----------



## Kevdiver2 (Feb 25, 2011)

job.capital said:


> All,
> 
> My company provides services to Working Holiday Makers, 457 Visa Holders and Aust Citizens looking for work. We also provide Visa and Migration advice.
> 
> ...


Hi job.capital,

Just wondering if you could send me your details so that I might be able to contact you about possible job opportunities. Looking to relocate ASAP.

Cheers,

Kev


----------

